# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  فيلم الرعب الرهيب It.Waits

## معاذ ملحم

فيلم الرعب الرهيب



It.Waits











نسخة الفيلم = DVD

الفيلم مترجم

حجم الفيلم = 156 ميجا

للتحميل


Rapidshare Links

http://rapidshare.com/files/10175782...part1.rar.html


http://rapidshare.com/files/10175769...part2.rar.html

----------

